# show you my new Slingshots!



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

This are my new Slingshots:

The "Boss" is very strong! 2x7cm Theraband Gold 23cm long
And nice to shoot!
you can also use as brass knuckles












































this is my Favorite!
very easy, very smal and ergonomic
4 piece 3-2 x 32cm Theraband Gold for Butterfly shooting!
is easy to pull but still strong.
















and my Classic one
2 piece 4-3 Theraband Gold 25cm long for half Butterflyshooting








here you can see what the "Boss" can do!
i shoot from 5 meter distance with 15mm lead on this 15mm OSB Plate!
















wish you a Merry Christmas


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

*Great work







!! How does the one with the pronounced thumb indent shoot??*


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Great slingshots.

Whats the reason you attached the bands to the fork that way on the one before the last slingshot?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Job!! Those look like a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

You do not shoot with them, you demolish with them. They just great!!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Great slingshots.
> 
> Whats the reason you attached the bands to the fork that way on the one before the last slingshot?


here i post the details!
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4315-my-new-component-to-reduce-the-handclap/


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work and I like the "knuckles" one best. I love to see the original thinking and new designs people have worldwide.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ TobseB

Great and innovative design on that "Knuckles" shooter , ..........great crafting , too







!

..................I like those sharply pierced holes in that board







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

WOW!









I love them, especially the beastly silhouette of the boss and the thumb indent shooter with handslap prevention!

Very cool, very innovative, and evidently very affective...

I have a question regarding these fine works of craftsmanship, what tools did you use for them?? (i.e. cutting, sanding....)

Please continue to share all your new designs and ideas with us...

Cheers - John


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Great original thinking, well crafted too!


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i love the boss







mind if i make one myself but you would still get full credit


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

The boss is very nice.It looks like you can get the same grip everytime.A feature good for accurate shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't call you a copycat.







Nice work!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello John!
nice to hear that you like my desing!
I make the Frame with a scroll saw, the hole for my fingers with a 25mm Wood drill, and the rounding with my Proxxon drill/grinder and my Metabo FME 737 
and the finish with Sandpaper 200 in my hand or with a triangular sander.

wish you succeed in a good! 
Tobias


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats great it would be even better cast in steel and chromed.Probably illegal too certainly in this country.


----------

